# 1st year apprentice duties



## Shanearnot (Aug 8, 2013)

I am a first year plumber and I'm very close to finishing my first year. I haven't been taught a lot by my employer. Most days I find myself diggin, drilling, chipping, and getting materials. Is my boss just using me? Should I be getting taught more? Or is it normal for a first year to be limited in what they can do. I just hate being kept busy all the time!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Shanearnot said:


> I am a first year plumber and I'm very close to finishing my first year. I haven't been taught a lot by my employer. Most days I find myself diggin, drilling, chipping, and getting materials. Is my boss just using me? Should I be getting taught more? Or is it normal for a first year to be limited in what they can do. I just hate being kept busy all the time!


Needs better job on introduction here


----------



## Shanearnot (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't know how much more specific I can be. My boss doesn't let me solder except for putting in hold rights. Rarely lets me crimp when we run pex. and I'm not allowed to run abs pipe at all. I hope that is more specific. All I do everyday is either dig, drill with a hole hog, chip concrete, mix concrete, backfill, nail plate, and get materials.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey TEX MECH, where are youuuu?


----------



## Shanearnot (Aug 8, 2013)

Tex Mech? I'm from utah. That is all I'll say about my location


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Guys who take pride in their work sometimes can have trouble letting someone else do work that they are going to put their name on. Have you tried talking with your boss? Maybe he isn't used to people sticking around long enough to do more than grunt work, good help is hard to find


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Shanearnot said:


> I don't know how much more specific I can be. My boss doesn't let me solder except for putting in hold rights. Rarely lets me crimp when we run pex. and I'm not allowed to run abs pipe at all. I hope that is more specific. All I do everyday is either dig, drill with a hole hog, chip concrete, mix concrete, backfill, nail plate, and get materials.


You need to go to the introduction part of the forum and properly introduce yourself before you can post, there is a sticky read it?. As far as work it sounds right for being a first year apprentice... Your time will come, keep your head down eyes and ears open and learn as much as you can with whomever you work with.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

It sounds like your boss has trust issues.

I don't blame him, I do to. It's hard to bring in a new employee with no plumbing experience and turn them loose with a 580K and a set of plans.

Give it time. While your drilling or digging those holes and day dreaming, keep an eye on your boss and the more experienced guys. Pay attention to how they lay things out and where the vents go. Read the code book and try to understand what is going on. If you don't understand why they are doing something ask. 

Being a plumber is a journey that involves lots of digging and lots of drilling.

I hate drilling holes. I wear overalls if I drill overhead, I get splinters in my junk. I always make the apprentices drill holes, It builds character.

Welcome to the Zone.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Do you use the tape or folding ruler??


----------



## Eww Thats Nasty (Aug 3, 2012)

At least you're out in the field doing stuff, not stuck at a shop delivering water heaters or mowing grass as apprentice duty. It's a 4 year long endeavor to get your Journeyman's. Why did you get involved with plumbing to begin with? Are you working only new construction or are you working residential service any at all?

One of the things you should probably do is just start crimping pex or running abs pipe anyway. What's the worst they can do? I'd just take the ABS pipe and start running it. A plumber's job requirement is to help instruct and supervise apprentices. You're worth more to them and yourself if you understand how to do your job better. Don't be afraid to be forceful. You're doing the hard work so you have a right to understand how to begin to lay pipe on your own. You don't want to start really learning to think on your own about a month before you go take your Journeyman's test. 

Some of the older guys don't trust apprentices to do any work on their own because it's their job, that's correct. But your sole priority should be to learn as much as you possibly can. The more you know the less helpless you'll feel whenever you decide to leave your current company and can present a better value to your next employer. 

That's my .02 cents worth.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Eww Thats Nasty said:


> One of the things you should probably do is just start crimping pex or running abs pipe anyway. What's the worst they can do? I'd just take the ABS pipe and start running it. A plumber's job requirement is to help instruct and supervise apprentices. You're worth more to them and yourself if you understand how to do your job better. Don't be afraid to be forceful.


This is not terrible advice,but be careful if you choose this path. If you start running amuck doing as you please, they may take that pex or one of those folding rules rjbphd keeps asking about and beat you with it.

Just something to consider.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The thing is the tasks that your boss is having you do he needs done to complete the work that pays you and him. Everything you pick up on the side watching can move you from digger to helper. When you can dig well and also help the job get done faster that is when another will be hired to do the digging. It is a tough place to be in a small shop so you can stay with your current boss or move to a bigger operation. Stick it out either way if you want to really become a professional. Good luck!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

what you have to do is be aware of what is going on around
you while you are doing the grunt work..... just soak it in like a sponge

90% of what I learned was just from watching the action that was happenning around me when I was a kid....

keep your eyes wide open


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Eww Thats Nasty said:


> At least you're out in the field doing stuff, not stuck at a shop delivering water heaters or mowing grass as apprentice duty. It's a 4 year long endeavor to get your Journeyman's. Why did you get involved with plumbing to begin with? Are you working only new construction or are you working residential service any at all?
> 
> One of the things you should probably do is just start crimping pex or running abs pipe anyway. What's the worst they can do? I'd just take the ABS pipe and start running it. A plumber's job requirement is to help instruct and supervise apprentices. You're worth more to them and yourself if you understand how to do your job better. Don't be afraid to be forceful. You're doing the hard work so you have a right to understand how to begin to lay pipe on your own. You don't want to start really learning to think on your own about a month before you go take your Journeyman's test.
> 
> ...


I don't think so!!!!!! A 1st year apprentice running DWV? Boy, if you picked up some PVC (We don't use ABS) and just started 'running it', I promise you that I'd hit you over the head multiple times with a 2x4 then you would be fired, then I would send you home to your momma! How the [email protected] are you gonna run plastic when you don't know squat about: Sizing, venting methods, codes..What happens if that idiot 1st year apprentice drills through beams and studs that are not supposed to be drilled???????? EWWW are you even a plumber?? Do you know anything about structure? Engineered wood? TGI beams? eco joists? studs? joists? What you can drill through and what you cannot drill through? Do you know those things, Eww?

1sy year apprentice job description:
-Digging
-Material running
-Learning the material, pipe, fittings...etc
-Learning tools and what they do
-Asking questions
-Watching
-LEARNING ( This includes learning and carrying your folding ruler)
-Doing whatever the hell I say!!


There!!!!!!!!!! that is my .02!!

You don't do sh!t on my job unless I TELL YOU TO!!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Triplecrown24 said:


> I don't think so!!!!!! A 1st year apprentice running DWV? Boy, if you picked up some PVC (We don't use ABS) and just started 'running it', I promise you that I'd hit you over the head multiple times with a 2x4 then you would be fired, then I would send you home to your momma! How the [email protected] are you gonna run plastic when you don't know squat about: Sizing, venting methods, codes..What happens if that idiot 1st year apprentice drills through beams and studs that are not supposed to be drilled???????? EWWW are you even a plumber?? Do you know anything about structure? Engineered wood? TGI beams? eco joists? studs? joists?
> 
> 1sy year apprentice job description:
> -Digging
> ...


And learn how to use a folding ruler...


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> And learn how to use a folding ruler...


Of course. They gotta have that! 

I revised that just for you RJ!


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> And learn how to use a folding ruler...


You and that damn folding ruler . :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Shanearnot said:


> I am a first year plumber and I'm very close to finishing my first year. I haven't been taught a lot by my employer. Most days I find myself diggin, drilling, chipping, and getting materials. Is my boss just using me? Should I be getting taught more? Or is it normal for a first year to be limited in what they can do. I just hate being kept busy all the time!


 








So then go in tomorrow and tell, no demand that the boss let you run a crew!....:laughing:

And in answer to your question, 'Is the boss using me?'- YES. He is using you and you are using your boss to collect checks...you are both giving something to get something. That's how life works in the business world.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Shanearnot said:


> I am a first year plumber and I'm very close to finishing my first year. I haven't been taught a lot by my employer. Most days I find myself diggin, drilling, chipping, and getting materials. Is my boss just using me? Should I be getting taught more? Or is it normal for a first year to be limited in what they can do. I just hate being kept busy all the time!


I started out packing tools for almost a year . when I graduated from that job it was unloading a semi load of 2in sch 40 steel pipe by myself then standing in front of a 300 threading machine for three months threading pipe for the crew. Then when I graduated from that I got to jackhammer and hand dig a sewer from a building to the main in the middle of a street. Suck it up you don't start out on the top, you work for it it is a complicated trade to learn just pay attention and keep your mouth shut,unless you want to work at McDonald's for your next job!


----------



## andretheplumber (Nov 3, 2012)

I am a first year also. I crimp pex, run pvc,solder,drill holes, exc. I am lucky tho. The person i am under thinks the best way to learn is buying doing it. If its wrong he explains why and i cut it out and restart. If i have any questions while i am working i ask and that saves me most of the time from haveing to cut out stuff. And everything is tested so if something leaks we just cut it out. I am very lucky tho. Most apprenrice dont do much there first year. I still do all the normal stuff too...i did go trade school tho and learn alot ths basic stuff already. By end the first year he should at least have you doing some pex at least. Pvc is a little harder with pitching it exc.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Keep in mind without the digging, drilling, chipping and getting the right material and tools the job won't get done. Get good at these task because they are as important as all the other task. You may be the go to person because they know you will get it done and done right. If not strive to be that person. 
One aspect that you should never forget is you are hired to work yourself out of work. That is what we do in service or construction. You need to do this while making and saving the company as much money as possible. Hopefully if this is done the company will land another project and keep paying you each week. 
Enjoy the next few years of your apprenticeship and keep working hard and smart. After you turn out is when then the fun begins.


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

What the hell does waxing a car have to do with Karate? When will I learn to punch? "I Promise teach Karate".... You promise... Learn.... I say.... you do... NO QUESTIONS






I wanna be a plumber... not dig and jack hammer and drill holes....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Eric said:


> What the hell does waxing a car have to do with Karate? When will I learn to punch? "I Promise teach Karate".... You promise... Learn.... I say.... you do... NO QUESTIONS
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PycZtfns_U
> 
> I wanna be a plumber... not dig and jack hammer and drill holes....


About time you show up again, Eric..


----------



## Plumber1970 (Mar 6, 2013)

I agree that first year apprentice should be learning where to drill, how to drill, why to drill, etc. I spent plenty of hours cleaning copper fittings, sorting fittings and fetching fittings and pipe. I was told by my first journeyman "the day you stop learning is the day they put you 6 feet under!" I live by that now. Heck i was thrown keys to a Bobcat skidsteer and given 20 minutes to figure out how the darn thing worked. Yeeesh. Good luck to all the first year apprentices starting out in the trade. It's well worth the time in the long run!


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

You did not say whether or not your boss is a journeyman on the job or the owner of the company. This will make a difference on how to handle the situation. If he is the journeyman & not the owner, you can be a little more assertive.

In my first year, I had a journeyman like that. All I could do was dig ditches, chop holes in the concrete with hammer & chisel, cut cast iron pipe, or thread galvanized. Every time I asked that sucker a question, he would make me dig another ditch. After a short while, after digging that ditch I would go back & ask him again. When he snarled at me that he had a hole to chop in the concrete floor, I told him that I had paid the price for the answer to the question & I needed the answer. I refused to budge until he gave me an answer to the question. I told him that I was there to learn & if he could not teach me to send me back to the shop so that I could work with someone else. He gave in & gave me the answer & then I would go hold up my end of the deal & chopped that hole.

We all have our stories like that. Just be persistent & ask questions & try to learn all that you can. In the mean time, do the best job that you can. Dig that ditch straight & square at the bottom so that the pipe can lay where it needs to be laid. Drill those holes square with the ceiling or wall. Earn your pay & when you want to kill some time, WORK IT TO DEATH !!

If you do that, you will get your chance & will become a top notch tradesman.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Honestly, it's not that hard. If you want to do actual plumbing make sure the crap work is done. Bust your arse until there is no more material to move, ditches to dig and holes to drill. Then the Forman will give you some plumbing to do just by the virtue of being out of work. Then soon enough you will get good enough at doing plumbing that you will make more money for the company putting in pipe. Remember all you're there for is to make the company money.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

andretheplumber said:


> I am a first year also. I crimp pex, run pvc,solder,drill holes, exc. I am lucky tho. The person i am under thinks the best way to learn is buying doing it. If its wrong he explains why and i cut it out and restart. If i have any questions while i am working i ask and that saves me most of the time from haveing to cut out stuff. And everything is tested so if something leaks we just cut it out. I am very lucky tho. Most apprenrice dont do much there first year. I still do all the normal stuff too...i did go trade school tho and learn alot ths basic stuff already. By end the first year he should at least have you doing some pex at least. Pvc is a little harder with pitching it exc.


What are you high on??? What do you mean you 'run pvc' ? What is your definition of running PVC? Running DWV is something a 3rd or 4th year apprentice *might* be allowed to perform. I'm a tad bit surprised your boss is allowing a guy to 'run pvc', who can barely spell. So you know, what does PEX and the slope of PVC have to do with each other? Or is that just more of your awful writing? What the hell do you mean PVC is "hard" to pitch?!?! Huh? Ever heard of a LEVEL?

Running plastic is a procedure that requires a lot of skill. I am not talking about connecting up some tubular plastic either. Sure you may drill holes..._*after*_ someone else already came along and marked it out for you, then pointed at the Hawg, then pointed to you.

If you expect me to believe that a 1st year guy is installing DWV, neatly, holding air and passing inspections.....I'm not. I am going to just flat out say you're lying. You're not experienced enough to plan the layouts, venting method(s), sizing and figuring DFU's, drilling and all the other little things that it takes to run a bathroom group...etc. 

You may be helping someone run plastic, such as cutting pipe and being a B!tch Boy, but you are not going to just show up at work, and begin running your DWV, rough in. Let me guess, you can read print and pipe in an underground, too??

Hopefully the only PVC you are running, is from the supply house to the job site.

The quote you made, is something a greenhorn helper- at best! would say.


----------



## andretheplumber (Nov 3, 2012)

Triplecrown24 said:


> What are you high on??? What do you mean you 'run pvc' ? What is your definition of running PVC? Running DWV is something a 3rd or 4th year apprentice might be allowed to perform. I'm a tad bit surprised your boss is allowing a guy to 'run pvc', who can barely spell. So you know, what does PEX and the slope of PVC have to do with each other? Or is that just more of your awful writing? What the hell do you mean PVC is "hard" to pitch?!?! Huh? Ever heard of a LEVEL?
> 
> Running plastic is a procedure that requires a lot of skill. I am not talking about connecting up some tubular plastic either. Sure you may drill holes...after someone else already came along and marked it out for you, then pointed at the Hawg, then pointed to you.
> 
> ...


Lol go to plumbing pictures. I just started a thread with pictures of my work. I can spell just fine. I wrote all of that in a rush. I went to a trade high school so i started doing this stuff when i was 14. I just found a job now because the lack of work up here. If it takes you four years to layout dwv then this trade isnt for you..and thats a quote from my boss. And when i said its hard to pitch i ment as in just more to do then crimp and tack like pex. Keep lieing to this guy. He is being someones *****. Just cause alot you old timers when through it dosent mean its right. This is why no young kids my age (22) wanna get into plumbing. All the older guys are mean and treat the kids like ****. So i hope you old basterds plan to work untill your 100 because of the lack of skilled workers.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

andretheplumber said:


> Lol go to plumbing pictures. I just started a thread with pictures of my work. I can spell just fine. I wrote all of that in a rush. I went to a trade high school so i started doing this stuff when i was 14. I just found a job now because the lack of work up here. If it takes you four years to layout dwv then this trade isnt for you..and thats a quote from my boss. And when i said its hard to pitch i ment as in just more to do then crimp and tack like pex. Keep lieing to this guy. He is being someones *****. Just cause alot you old timers when through it dosent mean its right. This is why no young kids my age (22) wanna get into plumbing. All the older guys are mean and treat the kids like ****. So i hope you old basterds plan to work untill your 100 because of the lack of skilled workers.


No matter what trade you get into your going to start at the bottom and all the vets are going to test you. That's great that you went through a trade school while in high school. I went through trade school after I dropped out of college. 

You've got to put in your time to gain respect in any trade. Digging ditches and drilling holes is part of that process, I know 30 year vets that still grade ditches, it's part of it. 

One thing you've got to remember is the only thing you carry with you inside this line of work is your reputation. Getting butt hurt about doing 1st year apprentice task isn't the way to handle it. I agree that at a 4th and 5th year status you should be running installs with a journeyman on site, that's how it rolls here. I was running work as a 5th year and turned out while in a company truck..

Now I'm making $1,600 a week and no longer digging ditches, put in your time, soak up all the knowledge you can and become a skilled technician in all areas and you will always be able to find work..

I've got 10 years in at 29, take it from someone who's been where you are at, trust the process...


----------



## andretheplumber (Nov 3, 2012)

Plumberman said:


> No matter what trade you get into your going to start at the bottom and all the vets are going to test you. That's great that you went through a trade school while in high school. I went through trade school after I dropped out of college.
> 
> You've got to put in your time to gain respect in any trade. Digging ditches and drilling holes is part of that process, I know 30 year vets that still grade ditches, it's part of it.
> 
> ...


i agree 100%. We all gotta put our time in. But some these older guys treat us apprentices like dirt. That does not help geting younger kids into the trade. If anything it drives us away. But thanks for your words of wisdom.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Triplecrown24 said:


> I don't think so!!!!!! A 1st year apprentice running DWV? Boy, if you picked up some PVC (We don't use ABS) and just started 'running it', I promise you that I'd hit you over the head multiple times with a 2x4 then you would be fired, then I would send you home to your momma! How the [email protected] are you gonna run plastic when you don't know squat about: Sizing, venting methods, codes..What happens if that idiot 1st year apprentice drills through beams and studs that are not supposed to be drilled???????? EWWW are you even a plumber?? Do you know anything about structure? Engineered wood? TGI beams? eco joists? studs? joists? What you can drill through and what you cannot drill through? Do you know those things, Eww?
> 
> 1sy year apprentice job description:
> -Digging
> ...


I'm sure your a joy to work with...

We have an obligation to hand down the knowledge with have acquired over the years to the younger generation of apprentices. 

Respect is earned not givin, even to a 1st year who may not know a lick about anything.

I can speak for myself alone and I'm sure you are just venting, but when I was a first year and got threatened with a 2x4 across the head, you would have been eating it for breakfast.

When entering a trade you have to put up with a lot, but the one thing I was taught by my father is you dont take **** off of anyone, cause when you do you will get run over for the rest of the time..


----------



## andretheplumber (Nov 3, 2012)

Plumberman said:


> I'm sure your a joy to work with...
> 
> We have an obligation to hand down the knowledge with have acquired over the years to the younger generation of apprentices.
> 
> ...


Amen to that.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> I'm sure your a joy to work with...
> 
> We have an obligation to hand down the knowledge with have acquired over the years to the younger generation of apprentices.
> 
> ...


From one Plumber to another: Had you just started doing whatever you wanted on one of my jobs, I guarantee you, that I would not have ate _anything_. And _you_ would have. And it would not have been breakfast, either. I do not take Sh!t off anyone either. Especially on MY job site.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow, 


Did you boys forget to take your medicine this morning? LOL


----------



## Atomic Bearcat (Aug 9, 2013)

I gotta agree with Triplecrown here. You need thick skin and a backbone to be an apprentice in this trade. If you don't like fetching tools & materials, drilling holes, etc, then find another profession.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

All right. Calm down. 
There is no need in this.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

One more problem on this thread and its gone


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

Apprentices have always been abused by some of the hard asses out there. But not all are that territorial & short sighted.

It was that way when started the trade in 1968 & is still that way today.

I had some of those hard asses fall off their stools laughing at the end of my first year when I said that I liked the trade & planned to own my own shop one day. They said that I would not last another year.

They were not laughing 4 years later when I turned out of the apprenticeship with a Dade County (Miami) MASTER PLUMBER certificate in my wallet & went in to business. 40 years later I am getting ready to retire & am turning over my business to my son.

Just ignore the BS that gets thrown around & study hard & make you own way.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Triple Crown what part of Ann Arbor you out of. I was in Livonia for many years and worked a few jobs at U of M


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Name-calling and slinging vicious insults about Plumbing Zone members or their family members is prohibited here and is a quick way to get one's account banned.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

CT18 said:


> Triple Crown what part of Ann Arbor you out of. I was in Livonia for many years and worked a few jobs at U of M


Did you actually work for U of M? I live in Pittsfield TWP, which is Ann Arbor.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

andretheplumber said:


> i agree 100%. We all gotta put our time in. But some these older guys treat us apprentices like dirt. That does not help geting younger kids into the trade. If anything it drives us away. But thanks for your words of wisdom.


If you don't have what it takes we'd rather get rid of you quickly before we waste a lot of our time....:whistling2:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

And were done.

The personal insult posts and quotes have been trashed.

The thread is being left open so the OP isn't penalized for the mistakes of others.


----------



## NorCal (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey bud, I'm just starting my second year of apprenticeship...so I can relate. My first 8 months I spent material handling at a large hospital job. I was really itching to work with the tools since there were 15 other apprentices that I felt were learning more than me, they were working with the tools. I kept a good attitude though, watched a lot, and asked questions.

I kept asking the GF about getting on one of the crews, letting him know I was getting anxious about falling behind the other apprentices. He told me" any monkey can learn how to run pipe, not everyone can handle the job you are doing really well". Small consolation, but I trusted him. I finally got put on a crew a few months ago. I've learned to run condensate drains, put together PVC, fit steel pipe, and more.

We once had close to 80 guys and 15 apprentices on the job, now we are down to 12 guys and I am one of two apprentices left on this job. Every week I am given more responsibility, and soak up every bit of knowledge that I can.

My advice is this: work hard, work smart, work fast...do what your told and do it as well as you can...ask questions...let them know that you are ready and willing to do more and looking forward to it. Your time will come.

Good luck


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

When i apprenticed it was the same way albeit im a commercial construction plumber, i just tried to learn as much as i could from every mechanic on the job while doing my job. It definitely sucks doing all of the grunt work and moving and handling material all day but even though they might not tell you often your superiors are watching and evalutating everything you do and how you do it. Norcal story resonates with me as i was also one of many apprentices on the job but found myself always the last apprentice to leave.. Fast forward and im lead plumber on site, run a healthy crew of plumbers and am the first plumber on the job and the last one to leave.. Hard work pays off and it will in the end. Good luck..


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

When I started it was all residential construction. I was as green as they can get. In less than a year I had my own truck and 2 helpers both of which had been plumbing longer than me. Until I got my own truck I worked with the biggest *******. Almost came to blows with him a few times. Even threatened to throw him down a flight of stairs once. Everyone learns at a different pace and there's many variables for how fast you get off a shovel and into installing pipe. Work hard and pay attention if you want to stick with plumbing and you will be successful.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

"If you expect me to believe that a 1st year guy is installing DWV, neatly, holding air and passing inspections.....I'm not. I am going to just flat out say you're lying. You're not experienced enough to plan the layouts, venting method(s), sizing and figuring DFU's, drilling and all the other little things that it takes to run a bathroom group...etc." 

In my 30 plus years I've had more than one first year apprentice who was more than capable of doing a first quality W+V job,be it C.I. or PVC that was tested with water and inspected by a P.I.T.A. plumbing inspector with a minimal amount of guidance in large homes and commercial work.I've also had much better luck treating an apprentice as a human with a brain that is capable of learning and not a pack mule/gopher,and i end up with a guy who can take more of the load in the end and make my day easier.They see me going to pick up a C.I. 10' and they say "boss I'll get that",i don't have to tell them,I want my apprentice to strive to be my equal not get frustrated at the job.Just my opinion as a "old timer"who's not a yeller or a screamer but I won't hesitate to cut someone 2 checks and move on to someone new.................


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

PlungerJockey said:


> Wow,
> 
> Did you boys forget to take your medicine this morning? LOL


Nah I was just too busy actually working at $42 an hour when I missed all the whining.

Ill leave it at that out of respect for the mods request..


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> Nah I was just too busy actually working at $42 an hour when I missed all the whining.
> 
> Ill leave it at that out of respect for the mods request..


Its nice to be in the union, didnt think the rates down there were that high.. Whats the rate down there for a journeyman? Im not union im prevailing wage non union governtment contractor rate here is 77.28.. :thumbsup:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Peppe1019 said:


> Its nice to be in the union, didnt think the rates down there were that high.. Whats the rate down there for a journeyman? Im not union im prevailing wage non union governtment contractor rate here is 77.28.. :thumbsup:


So your saying its about the same pay? If you think it's nice to be union go join.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Peppe1019 said:


> Its nice to be in the union, didnt think the rates down there were that high.. Whats the rate down there for a journeyman? Im not union im prevailing wage non union governtment contractor rate here is 77.28.. :thumbsup:


It is, I've got 50 states to travel and work in if I'm in a pinch for a job.. 

It's $25 on the check here on the job I'm working in Mississippi. But today was OT all day and we've got per diem on this project. 

$77 is awesome money, it's all good until you go to a non prevailing wage job...


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> So your saying its about the same pay? If you think it's nice to be union go join.


The rate is 77.28 which includes our fringes, we see about 45 in our checks per 40 hours..most of my buddies are local 9 and are very happy but i went the route of non union,If i wanted to join i would be in a union fortunately im good where i am thanks for the concern though..


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> It is, I've got 50 states to travel and work in if I'm in a pinch for a job..
> 
> It's $25 on the check here on the job I'm working in Mississippi. But today was OT all day and we've got per diem on this project.
> 
> $77 is awesome money, it's all good until you go to a non prevailing wage job...


Plumberman your exactly right and a good reason to be union:thumbsup: thats great i love ot gotta get it while its there...luckily for me my employer is prevailing and we only bid prevailing rate jobs and only do government contract work which means no non prevailing ever, unless my employer closes up shop:laughing:
Good luck on your project and be safe..


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Peppe1019 said:


> Plumberman your exactly right and a good reason to be union:thumbsup: thats great i love ot gotta get it while its there...luckily for me my employer is prevailing and we only bid prevailing rate jobs and only do government contract work which means no non prevailing ever, unless my employer closes up shop:laughing:
> Good luck on your project and be safe..


That's a real good deal bro.

Wish I could fall into something like that. The union is the best we've got down here in Louisiana so ill take it.

You be safe too sir.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Hey TEX MECH, where are youuuu?


I'm here now!!


----------



## triadplumber (Jul 14, 2012)

when i was a first year, me and a second year apprentice would do both the finishing and rough in for new restaurants. only time we seen our boss was when we needed material and payday. show your journeyman you can do it, take a initiative.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Shanearnot said:


> I am a first year plumber and I'm very close to finishing my first year. I haven't been taught a lot by my employer. Most days I find myself diggin, drilling, chipping, and getting materials. Is my boss just using me? Should I be getting taught more? Or is it normal for a first year to be limited in what they can do. I just hate being kept busy all the time!


Yes he's using u. Your his bich. You do whatever he wants. All the crap work hard work dirty work and after ur do u do it again. He will ride ur as and try to make u quit and if by a chance u don't quit ul earn a smidgen of respect and the real training will start. You will then learn about dwv systems soldering. Domestic water and plumbing code. Till he decides ur ready. Shut the f up and deal with it. U don't like it. Find a diff job with another plumber. 

The apprentices that have ther own tools and work hard and arnt stupid are the ones I put time into teaching The ones that whine have very few tools never have ther tape a sharpe pencil or level. I don't teach them chit. Cuz ther not gonna make it so I don't waste my time !!!!

Put up with the chit. Say yes sir and smile no matter what your told to do and il start teaching u in a month. Act stupid and ul be my bich for a year!!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

andretheplumber said:


> Lol go to plumbing pictures. I just started a thread with pictures of my work. I can spell just fine. I wrote all of that in a rush. I went to a trade high school so i started doing this stuff when i was 14. I just found a job now because the lack of work up here. If it takes you four years to layout dwv then this trade isnt for you..and thats a quote from my boss. And when i said its hard to pitch i ment as in just more to do then crimp and tack like pex. Keep lieing to this guy. He is being someones *****. Just cause alot you old timers when through it dosent mean its right. This is why no young kids my age (22) wanna get into plumbing. All the older guys are mean and treat the kids like ****. So i hope you old basterds plan to work untill your 100 because of the lack of skilled workers.


This is running PVC. Setting a San cross in the wall and a few 90s isn't really running PVC


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

andretheplumber said:


> i agree 100%. We all gotta put our time in. But some these older guys treat us apprentices like dirt. That does not help geting younger kids into the trade. If anything it drives us away. But thanks for your words of wisdom.


It's ment to drive the pusys away. We don't want to hand over the torch to pusys. I had my as handed to me when I was an app. Got dropped off at job site with a jackhammer shovel and water cooler. Every morning for 3 weeks got tools thrown at me. Parts thrown at me. And called every name in the book. But in the end. I thank those guys for it. They made me the great a hole I am today. Lol Really. It's just part of it we all went through it. Ether do it or don't. It's ur choice. But if u do it don't look back or let any body say you won't make it !!! Grab prints at lunch and ready them. Ask other guys question. You got to show u want to learn and do all the bich work !!!


----------



## PlumberJ90 (Oct 10, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> This is running PVC. Setting a San cross in the wall and a few 90s isn't really running PVC


Looks great man. Love seeing work like that


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> This is running PVC. Setting a San cross in the wall and a few 90s isn't really running PVC


Nice pics TX! Beautiful underground! Looks like some wall hung wc's going in too! Nice!! Stadium job?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f8/carrier-install-17701/



Here's a link to the thread with a lot of the carriers


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Thers a lot of pics of my work in ther. Looking at it brings back memories. Wasn't that long ago but it feels like it. Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Nice pics TX! Beautiful underground! Looks like some wall hung wc's going in too! Nice!! Stadium job?


Yes. 30 wall hung wc's. in three r.r. Under an existing stadium set them befor the pour!!!


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks nice.

All that rebar will make those carriers a joy to change for someone someday.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

To change the carrier u might as well tare the building down cuz it's a 12" wall. No chase and the bottom is incased in concrete. I installed it some school boy designed it. I like vertical drain carriers. But in this building horizontal carriers with a chase would have been better


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

The verticles seem to have fewer problems later in life. The horizonal are more prone to rotting out. It sure is nice to have a chase. With those carriers being encased in concrete I doubt there will ever be any problems, if there is, it would be hell to find the source.

Once again, great looking work.


----------



## Plumber1970 (Mar 6, 2013)

I learned so much in my first year of apprenticeship. I thank the good lord for the first contractor I worked for. It was a small mom n pop shop and learned "old school" craft. Didn't learn wipe joints but learned pouring lead oakum joints. That came in so handy numerous times in a pinch. I am so appreciative of the hard a$$ teaching I was given. Yes it was frustrating and sometimes demoralizing but I stuck with it because I am stubborn.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I think both ways of teaching work. Who it works on just depends on the person being taught. A good owner/manager will know who to match up with who so the method of teaching will be effective.


----------



## Plumber1970 (Mar 6, 2013)

Talk about initiative... I was not even an apprentice and was given my own truck. My first service call was to a Kohler company executives house to repair an old original to house Kohler Champlain toilet. Yeesh talk about pressure. All fixed about 90 minutes later. All went well. Into my 14th year of the trade. About 75% residential service repair remodel work. I have done commercial new construction. Prefer dealing with customers and going from service call to service call in a days work.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

My first 2 years involved a shovel and dirt


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

My first year all I did was drill shields, chip, dig, cut hangers, and get material. I think it's pretty normal from what I've seen. Besides what else does a first year really know how to do? Relax you'll get there.


----------

